# April Fools! (From this past April)



## Raven (Oct 23, 2005)

I was just going through all my old email and deleting the junk out when I ran across this April Fools post I made to our local Freecycle list last April, and thought I'd share  

MY APRIL FOOLS DAY OFFERS:

1 20 year old daughter - in college - assume payments.
1 Solar Powered Flashlight - Never needs batteries
2 bags of Powdered Water - Just add... uh...
2 dozen Paper Plates - Washed 
1 Exorcised VooDoo statue - reposessed.
1 55 Gallon drum of Prop Wash - Millitary Surplus
4 pairs of Blue Genes
1 Common Explitives for Computer Service Technicans - Vol. 1
1 Hormel Ham Radio- Smoked
1 Family Skeleton - Good condition, been stored in the closet for years.
4 Calling Birds (mostly long distance, I can't afford them anymore)
3 French Hens (Excuse me... FREEDOM hens)
2 Turtle Doves (They fly, but very very slowly)

Wanted: Someone to get Danny Partridge out of my pear orchard.


I've also been told that I have Toys in my attic and Bat's in my belfry but I'll have to inventory them first. Will list seperately.

 

~ Raven ~


----------



## middie (Oct 23, 2005)

1 Solar Powered Flashlight - Never needs batteries
 
lol i like that


----------

